# Galadriel's message to Legolas?



## musicofainur (Dec 28, 2009)

_Legolas Greenleaf long under tree
In joy thou hast lived. Beware of the Sea!
If thou hearest the cry of the gull on the shore,
Thy heart shall then rest in the forest no more._


What does that mean? Legolas interpreted it as a portent, and so did I. Was it actually explained later?

Pardon my ignorance if the answer is obvious or there has been a thread discussing the matter (or both).


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 28, 2009)

Well Legolas did hear a gull as they neared the river in Pelagir. At the field of Cormallen that Legolas sings his song of the sea.



> To the Sea, to the Sea! The white gulls are crying,
> The wind is blowing and the white foam is flying.
> West, west away, the round sun is falling.
> Grey ship, grey ship, do you hear them calling,
> ...



Then later in the appendice it is stated that Legolas sails to Elvenhome after some time in Ithilien while Aragorn remained king. 

I think Galadriel knew this by foresight, but perhaps it was just an educated guess made when she learned of Gandalf's return.


----------



## Alcuin (Dec 28, 2009)

Just following *Nóm*, in _Return of the King_, “Last Debate”,


> …Legolas fell silent … and … gazed [noparse][at the][/noparse] white sea-birds beating up the River.
> 
> “Look!” he cried. “Gulls! They are flying far inland. A wonder they are to me and a trouble to my heart. Never in all my life had I met them, until we came to Pelargir, and there I heard them crying in the air as we rode to the battle of the ships. Then I stood still, forgetting war in Middle-earth; for their wailing voices spoke to me of the Sea. … [noparse][D][/noparse]eep in the hearts of all my kindred lies the sea-longing, which it is perilous to stir. Alas! for the gulls. No peace shall I have again under beech or under elm.”


Galadriel had surely seen this reaction in other Elves over the centuries, and she probably knew that seagulls flew up Anduin to Minas Tirith, where Legolas was headed.


----------



## Astrance (Dec 28, 2009)

I always wondered if she hinted to Legolas that he shouldn't go with Aragorn and go elsewhere instead... But where ? Should he have gone to Minas Tirith as fast as possible to prevent the madness of Denethor ? Even Gandalf failed to this one... Or was it Osgiliath ? It puzzles me.


----------



## musicofainur (Dec 28, 2009)

Ah, I see! I ought to read the Lord of the Rings books again.

Another question though, and I ask for another pardon since it is off-topic. Why did Legolas sail to Elvenhome only after Aragorn died and why not earlier? It seems that his heart has longed to sail ever since he heard the gulls. I can't work it out, why did he have to wait 120 years?


----------



## Alcuin (Dec 28, 2009)

Legolas didn’t have to wait 120 years. He waited for his friend, Aragorn, to depart: we must suppose that they enjoyed one another’s company. 

While Aragorn remained in Middle-earth, Legolas retained an emotional tie (love in friendship) that bound him to Middle-earth. Once Aragorn died (Merry and Pippin were already deceased, and their bodies later laid beside Aragorn’s in Rath Dínen, the tombs), only Gimli remained of Legolas’ great adventure, and he took Gimli with him to Tol-Eressëa (Elvenhome), the only Dwarf ever to leave Middle-earth. Sam had gone to the Grey Havens after his wife Rose died nearly 80 years earlier. Legolas and Gimli were all that remained of the Fellowship of the Ring. 

Presumably, Gimli, like Bilbo, Frodo, and Samwise, would have remained “mortal” and died in Tol-Eressëa.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 28, 2009)

When you're immortal 120 years is probably not that big of deal.


----------



## musicofainur (Dec 29, 2009)

HLGStrider said:


> When you're immortal 120 years is probably not that big of deal.



Ha ha. You're right.


----------



## Confusticated (Dec 29, 2009)

He loved Ithilien too, had promised to bring elves if allowed to. He said the land would be blessed while his people there. Gimli's folk also used their skill to rebuild in Gondor after the war.


----------



## musicofainur (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you for all the answers. They are insightful.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 30, 2014)

I think what this passage means, is what it literally says, beware of the Sea! He'll literally be unhappy living in the forest any longer and will desire to go to the sea and sail over it to Aman.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Dec 20, 2016)

musicofainur said:


> _Legolas Greenleaf long under tree_
> _In joy thou hast lived. Beware of the Sea!_
> _If thou hearest the cry of the gull on the shore,_
> _Thy heart shall then rest in the forest no more._
> ...





I think, and pardon my ignorance if I'm wrong. But, I think that it was her foresight and that she knew of Gandalf's return. Also, another way I saw it was that it was her way of saying "stay Greenleaf and you cannot be Greenleaf if you leave the forest" Again, if im wrong I apologize. I think that maybe trying to keep an Elven presence in Middle Earth when the rest leave for the West. To me thats the only thing that could make sense.


----------



## OfRhosgobel (Dec 20, 2016)

musicofainur said:


> _Legolas Greenleaf long under tree_
> _In joy thou hast lived. Beware of the Sea!_
> _If thou hearest the cry of the gull on the shore,_
> _Thy heart shall then rest in the forest no more._
> ...




The explanation is that Legolas is a Sindarin elf. The Sindar are a kindred of the Teleri who are the greatest ship-builders and seafarers of the Eldar. She is warning him that all he knows and loves could be changed by the calling of the sea, and that he would find a greater love in it than the forest that he has always known.


----------



## Starbrow (Dec 30, 2016)

I believe many elves eventually felt the call of the sea and going to Elvenhome in the west.


----------

